# Übertakten



## Nanaki (31. Mai 2002)

Kann mir einer Helfen.

Ich will einen Prozessor sehr hoch übertakten. Ist ein 486er.
Ist egal ob er schmort oder nich.

Kann mir da einer n paar Tipps oder eine gute Seite geben wie man sowas macht (also net nur 10% oder so sondern schon richtig übertakten)?


----------



## ElFunghi (1. Juni 2002)

Moin!

Stock die Voltzahl hoch!
Damit haben Finnen nen P4 auf über 3600MHz laufen lassen !
Anders kriegst du nich viel mehr als 10-15% raus, unter umständen, allerdings kann dann mehr als nur die CPU hochgehn!

ElFunghi


----------



## Nanaki (1. Juni 2002)

der soll ja durchbrennen so dass man grillen kann.


----------



## AleX (25. Juni 2002)

schmeiß ihn einfach in die Badewanne, dann ist er schon genug gekühlt...

Aber dann währe ich mit ner größeren Spannung doch ein wenig vorsichtiger.


----------



## sam (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AleX _
> *schmeiß ihn einfach in die Badewanne, dann ist er schon genug gekühlt...
> 
> Aber dann währe ich mit ner größeren Spannung doch ein wenig vorsichtiger.  *


sorry, aber da verstehe ich den zusammenhang zu diesem thread überhaupt nicht...


----------



## AleX (25. Juni 2002)

immer diese leute, die keinen spaß verstehen...


----------



## sam (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AleX _
> *immer diese leute, die keinen spaß verstehen... *


ja...sam der große buh-mann


----------



## Nanaki (25. Juni 2002)

also ich versteh da keinen spass.


----------

